# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Cẩn thận chuyển phát Tín Thành

## phuongmd

Là câu chuyện vẫn cứ phải nhắc đi nhắc lại. Nhưng cảm giác như họ báo một đằng làm 1 nẻo.
Anh em chuyển hàng đặc biệt phải cảnh giác với tụi này vì khổ chủ luôn phải hứng chịu.
Các bác tra bảng cước tại đây:
http://kerryttc.com.vn/ttc/images/st...0CPN%20HCM.pdf
Với cái hóa đơn này cũng không hiểu nó tính kiểu gì?

Còn với mình thì hàng năm chuyển từng này hóa đơn thì cũng chai mặt với tụi nó roài - không có nhằn được đâu.

Như thế này là linh tinh phèng.
Để các bác đầu năm cẩn thận tí đỡ tốn xèng.

----------

CKD

----------

